# Repatriating dogs if your van suffers major b'down in Europe



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Posted this earlier today in the insurance section.
Hi all 
We're now just over 2 years into our motorhoming adventures so insurance is relatively new to me.
Presently our A/S Warwick Duo is insured through the Caravan Club. The renewal last September was just short of £400.
I'm struck by the fact that my motorbike and our car are both insured through Carole Nash (brokers) and both come with inclusive breakdown cover at home and in Europe, at very competitive prices. In contrast, for the van, I'm paying the Caravan Club for UK breakdown cover separately and each time we cross the channel I have to add Red Pennant for European cover. To get annual Euro cover for the van is £337 alone.
Last week I tried the motorhome facts insurance and got a great quote of under £400 for insurance including UK and Euro breakdown; bargain!
However, when I checked if it covered repatriating our 2 dogs if the van broke down I was told it was a grey area and cover couldn't be guaranteed; it was down to whoever was bringing you back. To be fair, the guy from MHF was very apologetic about this.
So, we're obviously not the only van travellers with 2 dogs. Any advice on the best deal you've found to cover insurance, breakdown cover in the UK and breakdown cover for Europe.
I'm willing to consider cancelling my CC insurance and taking out a new policy before we next cross the channel in July.
NB when you take out Red Pennant (CCs Euro cover) you have to add dogs and there's an extra charge.
Cheers 
Geoff

Following my post in the insurance section and advice from members I've discovered that this "grey area" is found in cover from Comfort and Safeguard. So neither can guarantee your dogs would be covered.

Anyone with dogs solved this problem at a more realistic price?
Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

I don't have dogs but you might like to investigate ADAC breakdown/personal cover.

Might be worth contacting member DianneT who has some info on her website...

http://www.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk/adacbreakdownservice.htm

Screenshot from that page below seems to infer it covers repatriation for pets but whether that is just in conjuction with the personal illnes side of the cover I'm not sure.

Theres also plenty of posts about ADAC on here, a search would bring up more info.

Pete


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

When we broke down a few years ago and had to leave the van and return home with the dog, we where okay staying hotels with the dog.

We had a hire car up to Dover but not allowed to bring it back to the UK. 

We could not get on the ferry with the dog as foot passengers so our son came across and picked us up in his car.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I need to check the dogs insurance policy

Surely there is cover there

If not sadly we must leave him :twisted: 

I should be so lucky 

Only kidding 
I think :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi, had a accident van was livable so we stayed in van on garage yard with electric while it was sorted, had a hire car, when van was collected returned hire car put up in hotel overnight collected hire car next morning,this one we could bring back to the u/k, with the two dogs on board, picked up fresh hire car in Dover, then drove home. The only thing was that if you had the car you had to pay for the hotel, so yes there is insurance that will cover you, ours is with comfort, and a first class service was provided by the link in France!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

What would you have done if you had been injured and hospitalised because of the accident?

peedee


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Cross that bridge when you get to it!!!


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Cross that bridge when you get to it!!!


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi all
Our pet insurance covers repatriation of the dogs but only if they are sick. Wouldn't apply to a van breakdown.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Repatriating dogs if your van suffers major b'down in Eu*



GeoffCrowther said:


> NB when you take out Red Pennant (CCs Euro cover) you have to add dogs and there's an extra charge.
> Cheers
> Geoff
> Geoff


They didn't used to be an extra charge for dogs. It was include in my 2011 RP cover I took out so this must be something new?

I have found the best way is to treat each insurance separately, it did work out cheaper on my last van but I am struggling a bit this year with a much larger van. The main advantage of keeping them separate was it was easier to get policies tailored to your needs. Very often I found with them combined there were short comings.

peedee


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know what our insurance will cover - but whatever happened I'd find a way to travel back with the dogs even if it meant buying a boat and rowing back


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Leaving aside the question of repatriating dogs for a moment, you do need to be careful to compare like-with-like.

The Red Pennant is an "all singing all dancing" policy that covers breakdown, repatriation of vehicle, holiday cancellation, health cover, repatriation of policyholders in case of illness/death etc etc.

In contrast the cover included with motorhome insurance policies are about the van breaking down (possibly with repatriation), but not the rest.

I'm not asserting that Red Pennant is good or bad value, or claiming that it isn't possible to construct an RP-equivalent using standalone policies, just highlighting that comparing something which is thrown in with something costing e.g. £400 isn't the right thing to do unless you're specific about the cover you want/need.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have tried both Saga and Safeguard motorhome insurances, Safeguard include UK and Europe breakdown but has size limitations and no repatriation of vehicle from Europe. Saga was a stand alone mororhome insurance which I supplemented with Green Flag UK breakdown because there were, and are, no size limits. This actually worked out cheaper than Safeguard and when travelling to the Continent I took out Red Pennant.

My current motorhome insurance is with the NFU, very competitive rates but they do not offer breakdown cover and only offer limited cover in Europe. Again I have supplemented this with Green Flag UK breakdown. Green Flag will not provide breakdown cover for motorhomes in Europe so looks like it is back to Red Pennant this year even though it is very expensive for my oversized vehicle.

What ever you do check the policies thoroughly to make sure it meets your needs. Its a minefield.

peedee


----------



## TerryMurphy (Aug 20, 2012)

My partner had a very similar experience last year. There were no solid guarantees that they would be covered but after calling around she found that it really depends on the policy and company you take it out with.

It's worth a quick call to make sure.


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments folks.
As Rosbotham's suggested I'm beginning to realise that you get what you pay for and it's slowly dawning on me that there is no cheap alternative if you read the small print as, indeed, you must.

The idea of saving a couple of hundred pounds then finding out you have to leave two dogs in kennels in France (or wherever) only to have to make a return journey with a car to collect them really doesn't bear consideration.

However, once again I'm indebted to all who took the trouble to reply with suggestions and comments.

Many thanks.
Geoff


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Peedee said " Safeguard include UK and Europe breakdown but has size limitations"

Safeguards website and my policy documents state "UK and European Breakdown is included in every policy with no size or weight restrictions"


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

They must have changed the policy conditions then. Are their terms available on line?
peedee

ps just found their web page and indeed you are correct. The cover used to be provided by the AA.
peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Selstrom
I have just obtained an on line quote from Safeguard.

*Note *It exceeds my current NFU motorhome insurance plus top end GreenFlag plus 45 days full Red Pennant!

peedee


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

It seems to me that the first insurance company that would guarantee to repatriate dogs would be on a winner.......we have two dogs.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have just telephoned Safeguard and they assure me that they will repatriate from Europe any size vehicle as long as it is covered by them. 
The question of pets seems to be the same with most insurance companies. It is up to the breakdown driver as to whether they will take them, so that rules out my 2 German Shepherds as they are seen as guard dogs in mainland Europe.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When we had a few problems with our old engine, now replaced, we were collected several  times by the RAC or contractors working for them. We always had two dogs with us and they just stayed in the motorhome, which was winched on to the breakdown truck, while we got in the cab with the driver. The dogs just took it all in their stride


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Checked with my Insurance broker Scenic who are part of Swinton and they say the insurance covers the full Party which includes the dog.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

papaken said:


> Checked with my Insurance broker Scenic who are part of Swinton and they say the insurance covers the full Party which includes the dog.


The link opens in medical insurance that wouldn't cover repatriation of dogs if a motorhome went belly up, would it? 8O


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

greygit said:


> papaken said:
> 
> 
> > Checked with my Insurance broker Scenic who are part of Swinton and they say the insurance covers the full Party which includes the dog.
> ...


As you were I have just notice my post has what looks like link but its an advert ....dam things are a pain in the a**.
Will contact Scenic as that looks promising.


----------

